# Tomorrow my mom becomes Mommy to.....



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

.... Peluito's MR. WHIPPLE (M.C. x Blossom litter)!!!!!! She is so excited and so are we. He is such a CUTIE pie!!! Thanks so much Arlene for such a wonderful little guy for my mom to love. I don't know if most of you remember her story but mom had to put her beloved Hav ,Paco ,to sleep earlier this year (internal bleeding from undiagnosed cancer- he was almost 15) She was devastated and still misses him so much but she's so excited about her new boy. Not sure of his new name yet so I will keep you posted. I keep trying to get my mom to join the forum- hopefully SOON!!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats to your Mom! Brave getting a puppy, you forget overtime how much work...but so worth it!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Woo Hoo. Congratulations to your Mom. And you, you sound as equally excited.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations hoto: please


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Woo Hoo. Congratulations to your Mom. And you, you sound as equally excited.


I am just really happy for my mom. Paco was such a big part of our family so we were all devastated to lose him. She was so heartbroken. I helped her in her search for a new little guy and I think she is getting just the perfect boy. I am excited to think of the fun playdates him and Izzo can have when he comes in town to visit  My two oldest kids will be visiting her at the end of June for three weeks so they will get to help out and play with him. LUCKY DUCKS!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

mintchip said:


> Congratulations hoto: please


Sally- no pics yet- just the ones she rec'd from Arlene. I will post some when she sends them to me  Hoping she will join the forum and share the fun with everyone!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nicole,

I'm so excited for your mom. This will be a wonderful thing for her and for all of you. Can't wait to see him.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahooooo Congratulation's to you and your mom Nicole, I am so happy she has found her new little one to love.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So happy for your Mom. Can't wait to meet the little guy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations to your mom and you! Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Glad to oblige! Here are pictures of Mr. Whipple at 6 and 7 weeks


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> Glad to oblige! Here are pictures of Mr. Whipple at 6 and 7 weeks


Ahhh thanks Arlene! He's so delicious!!!! I can't wait to meet him! SOOOO excited for my mom! Of course, excited to have a new fur "brother"  I haven't seen that last picture yet. He's just the cutest!!!!!!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

In the first picture, his best bud Cheerio is chewing on his ear


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr. Whipple is so cute! I love his permanent smile


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

How exciting and he is beautiful!! Love the black and whites - and his little black moustache - so handsome!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh his mustache is to die for. So cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ooh, I have this real urge to squeeze Mr. Whipple, but wasn't there something about not squeezing . . . ah, that wasn't Mr. Whipple, it was his Charmin. Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

He looks like he's got a handlebar mustache! lol


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

We love the mustache too!!!! You can tell what a cute personality he has just by looking at his pictures. I just can't wait to meet him!!!!! I think I am just as excited as mom is! I wish she lived closer but I know I will get to see him when he comes for visits. He's gonna be her lil travel buddy


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Maxmom said:


> He looks like he's got a handlebar mustache! lol


I told my mom she should name him CHOPPER b/c of his mustache! He looks like a lil motorcycle dude! My cousin came up with Mario (like the video game) and she also jokingly said "name him Geraldo!" LMBO!!! My mom has a whole list of names and I have no clue what she's gonna decide on! Any suggestions out there? She originally liked Zorro as well. Who knows!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> In the first picture, his best bud Cheerio is chewing on his ear


Cheerio is such a doll face too! I told my mom she should have gotten TWO!!! I could have easily gotten another one as well but I think I may have been replacing my husband! Ha ha! ONE DAY..... (I mean getting a puppy, not replacing the husband- ha ha)


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

How adorable! I'm so happy your mom has a new puppy on the way; congrats!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Nicole, I am happy your mom found her black and white boy. I didn't have the color she wanted, but I know she will be happy with a puppy from Arlene, he is cute!!!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Hee hee as you can see in the picture, Cheerio is a mischievous little fellow. I talk to him and ask him "whatchoo want??!!??" And he barks back every time


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I think he should be called Magnum ))


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Nicole, I am happy your mom found her black and white boy. I didn't have the color she wanted, but I know she will be happy with a puppy from Arlene, he is cute!!!


Thanks so much for your support Kathy!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> Hee hee as you can see in the picture, Cheerio is a mischievous little fellow. I talk to him and ask him "whatchoo want??!!??" And he barks back every time


He sounds like a character!!!! Wish I would have been ready for another Hav baby b/c I may have been flying up with her to get one for myself  maybe in a year or two???


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> I think he should be called Magnum ))


I think that is CUTE!!!! There is a restaurant in New Orleans- don't know if you remember it- but it's called Jacques-Imo. That name was brought up in discussion and to call him Jacques for short. We were trying to think of cute names having to do with the city in some way. I have NO idea what she's going to decide on.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That's wonderful. I'm happy for your mom!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Congrats to your mom. I know it must have been so hard when she lost Paco. She is going to LOVE this puppy. The M.C. puppies are the best. They have such wonderful personalities, they are outgoing, loving, talkative, and just the most fun!! I've had 2 of them, and just adore them. He's going to be the best little buddy a gal could ask for!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Nicole, she's going for a NOLA inspired name? 
There's mardi gras names: Bacchus, endymion, rex. 
Street names: Tchoupitoulas would be cute! 
Of course, there are saints' names: Payton, Reggie, Shockey, Brees, Colston, etc.
OR, she could give him a really timely name. Since it looks like he's been drinking water from a bowl scooped out of the gulf (given his lil black moustache), she could name him BP


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! The little moustache is cute. I wonder if you will see it grown out?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a cutie Nicole!! will your mom join the forum?  tell her we all say PLEASE! 

for what it's worth, I looked at the little Neezer and first thought his name should be Doc! because he has that look that he knows somethings up "what's up Doc?" then the 2nd name that game to mind was Gus! don't know why, but looks like a Gus to me.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Nicole, she's going for a NOLA inspired name?
> There's mardi gras names: Bacchus, endymion, rex.
> Street names: Tchoupitoulas would be cute!
> Of course, there are saints' names: Payton, Reggie, Shockey, Brees, Colston, etc.
> OR, she could give him a really timely name. *Since it looks like he's been drinking water from a bowl scooped out of the gulf (given his lil black moustache), she could name him BP *


Kim I about spit out my coffee laughing on this name- BP! Not that the situation is funny but ti's just the way you said it!! LMBO!!! Thanks for the suggestions. I have no idea what his name is gonna be- it may take her a while to come up with something. He may be Mr. Whipple for a while. Ha ha! I love Mr. Whipple!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Missy said:


> what a cutie Nicole!! will your mom join the forum? tell her we all say PLEASE!
> 
> for what it's worth, I looked at the little Neezer and first thought his name should be Doc! because he has that look that he knows somethings up "what's up Doc?" then the 2nd name that game to mind was Gus! don't know why, but looks like a Gus to me.


CUTE names Missy!!!!! I will pass them along to Mom. I have been encouraging her to join the forum and I sure hope she does. Maybe I will just have to set her up an account and give her name and password to her and say POST ON THE FORUM! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your mom Nicole and to your whole family - how exciting. I was wondering how she was doing in her search for her new baby. Can't wait to see more pictures. He is simply a doll!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> Congrats to your mom Nicole and to your whole family - how exciting. I was wondering how she was doing in her search for her new baby. Can't wait to see more pictures. He is simply a doll!


Thanks so much! Maybe Arlene can take some today when she brings Mr. Whipple to my mom and she can post them <hint hint ARLENE> I am so happy for my Mom today! Paco was such a big part of our family and I know this little guy will be as well. I will keep everyone posted!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

peluitohavanese said:


> * I think he should be called Magnum ))*


LOL! me too


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's super news!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh how exciting! I am so happy for your mother. There is nothing like a puppy to fill a sad heart. And NOTHING like a Hav puppy!! I think the best thing is that even when they are full grown they are still like a puppy because of their playful nature.

I was thinking of famous mustaches for names . . . Chaplin, Groucho (that would be funny), Omar (Sharif), Salvador (Dali), Einstein . . .


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

kelrobin said:


> Oh how exciting! I am so happy for your mother. There is nothing like a puppy to fill a sad heart. And NOTHING like a Hav puppy!! I think the best thing is that even when they are full grown they are still like a puppy because of their playful nature.
> 
> I was thinking of famous mustaches for names . . . Chaplin, Groucho (that would be funny), Omar (Sharif), Salvador (Dali), Einstein . . .


Great ideas! I thought about Groucho earlier!!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.spiritus-temporis.com/moustache/famous-men-known-to-have-moustaches.html

Zappa? Freddie? or Mercury?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> View attachment 30673
> View attachment 30674


That's hysterical!!!! 
My mom is getting him as we speak!!!! I am impatiently waiting her phone call!!! HURRY UP MOM!!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Hee hee....I think the side by side's are hilarious..can't wait to hear more!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

OMG.....he is TOOOO cute! Love, love, love that mustache! I don't think I've ever seen a hav with a Tom Selleck 'stash before  Congrats to your mom! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Mom2Izzo said:


> I told my mom she should name him CHOPPER b/c of his mustache! He looks like a lil motorcycle dude! My cousin came up with Mario (like the video game) and she also jokingly said "name him Geraldo!" LMBO!!! My mom has a whole list of names and I have no clue what she's gonna decide on! Any suggestions out there? She originally liked Zorro as well. Who knows!


I vote Rico because the mustache looks like he should be a Rico Suave! hehe
So excited for your mom to get him TODAY!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

galaxie said:


> I vote Rico because the mustache looks like he should be a Rico Suave! hehe
> So excited for your mom to get him TODAY!


I love the name Rico but she can't name him that b/c my first lil Hav boy that passed away @ 1 year old from immune mediated hemolytic anemia was named Rico  Sad thing is I got him and my mom got her boy Paco at the same time so when Paco passed away a few months ago it was even more sad for me b/c it reminded me of Rico. Thanks for suggesting though!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I took these to day with my phone...Blackberry's are great, but their cameras are reallllly baaaad. Here he is with Kathy! Kathy is a wonderful lady. I am so blessed that Mr. Whipple is going home with her. He will be pampered, spoiled and loved


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> I took these to day with my phone...Blackberry's are great, but their cameras are reallllly baaaad. Here he is with Kathy! Kathy is a wonderful lady. I am so blessed that Mr. Whipple is going home with her. He will be pampered, spoiled and loved


Oh thanks so much Arlene!!! Those are so cute! I just spoke to my mom and she said so many kind things about you and how in LOOOOVVVVVE she is with her new lil guy!!!!! I will talk to her more later once she gets home. Trust me, Mr. Whipple is gonna have one pampered life and he will be loved by us ALL!!!! Thanks again for everything!!!!!! So glad he's finally with his new mommy  I love my lil fur brother already


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

When she saw him she had tears coming down her face. Almost made me cry  She was so happy and kept wiping the tears and little Mr. Whipple kept kissing her on the nose :eyebrows: he's such a flirt LOL!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> When she saw him she had tears coming down her face. Almost made me cry  She was so happy and kept wiping the tears and little Mr. Whipple kept kissing her on the nose :eyebrows: he's such a flirt LOL!


Ok now I wanna cry! I am sure the moment she met him was so bittersweet!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh how wonderful for your Mom! He is a very handsome little guy, LOVE the 'stache She definitely needs to join the Forum now They look very happy together in the pics! Congratulations!!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

That photo of Mr. Whipple sleeping on your mom's lap is just precious! You can see how much he already loves his new mommy.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Nicole, you look so much like your mom!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Nicole, you look so much like your mom!


Well that's a compliment  Thank you!!! I hope I age as well as she has!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

hav2 said:


> Oh how wonderful for your Mom! He is a very handsome little guy, LOVE the 'stache She definitely needs to join the Forum now They look very happy together in the pics! Congratulations!!


Jenn- your siggy pic is SOOOO CUTE! Is that Ferguson Moose???? SO PRECIOUS! I love that look Havs give you- that one that they are thinking "yeah, I'm cute" LOL


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep, that's Ferger Burger! He is going to be 5 months old this month, tell your Mom to enjoy and take lots of pictures, they grow up too fast BTW, I would post more pics of Izzy if she wasn't so camera shy So HAPPY for y'all, enjoy the little man. Have y'all figured out the name part yet?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Mr Whippie looks such character!it is wonderful for your Mum that you managed to help her get a real little beauty.He looks so relaxed with her already!Can't wait to find out what his forever name will be.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yay! pictures. your mom is gorgeous! so that must make you...what? 15?.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Missy said:


> yay! pictures. your mom is gorgeous! so that must make you...what? 15?.


Awe thanks! No girl, I am 37!! YIKES!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

We just got to Skype!!! YAY!!! OH MY GOODNESS- that little guy is SOOOO CUTE! Poor baby looked wiped out. He was SO sweet resting his head on mom's shoulder and snuggling into her neck. We were squeaking one of the dog toys on our end and his little ears would perk up! She said he was SO good on his flight and he's even going on his wee pads too. She said in the airport he saw himself in the big mirror and got excited b/c he thought his reflection was one of his littermates  We will Skype again tomorrow after they get a good night's sleep  Just wanted to give an update. I am gonna send her the link to the forum and hope she joins!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Mom2Izzo said:


> I love the name Rico but she can't name him that b/c my first lil Hav boy that passed away @ 1 year old from immune mediated hemolytic anemia was named Rico  Sad thing is I got him and my mom got her boy Paco at the same time so when Paco passed away a few months ago it was even more sad for me b/c it reminded me of Rico. Thanks for suggesting though!


Aw Nicole  I'm sorry. I will think of an even better name! He looks so cute with your mom, and I agree, you sure look like her!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Aw Nicole  I'm sorry. I will think of an even better name! He looks so cute with your mom, and I agree, you sure look like her!


It's ok. It was a long time ago (1996) but I still get teary eyed thinking of the whole situation. He had gotten his yearly vaccines a week before he got sick. Basically the vet thought his little body started an immune response for the shots and it just kept going and attacked his red blood cells. He got really sick on Friday and died in my arms on that following Monday. I was 6 months pg with our first child. It was so devastating. Time has gone on and my heart has healed but I will never forget him. Don't worry about it girl. It's really ok!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Yay!! Everyone's home safe and sound  
Mr Whipple is a snuggler and a hugger. He was resting his sweet head on Kathy's shoulder too! I'm sure he misses his siblings  Little brother "Bounty" went home tonight also. Now I'm down to 4 puppies. I miss my fur-babies!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Awe thanks! No girl, I am 37!! YIKES!


Ooooh add 10 more for me


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations to your mom and you! He is a cutie. I loved the picture of your mom with him. They look so contented with each other like they were meant for each other. Your mom looks lovely and so do you at 37! Hope your mom joins the forum.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the pictures. Mr Whipple looks like he has found his lap and is so content. I'm looking forward to hearing more about him.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats to your mom on that new cutie! Hope he had a great first night at home. What a sweetie!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hopefully we can Skype again today and he will have rested and we can see his perky little self  I wish I could see him in person right now but SOON, VERY SOON!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> Yay!! Everyone's home safe and sound
> Mr Whipple is a snuggler and a hugger. He was resting his sweet head on Kathy's shoulder too! I'm sure he misses his siblings  Little brother "Bounty" went home tonight also.* Now I'm down to 4 puppies*. I miss my fur-babies!


Ohhh, maybe I should buy a ticket and come pick one up for myself 

You should have seen that little boy snuggling on my mom's shoulder. It was the SWEETEST thing ever. My heart is just so happy for her after having such heartache. I told her we will be happy to puppysit ANY TIME she's in town!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Mom2Izzo said:


> You should have seen that little boy snuggling on my mom's shoulder. It was the SWEETEST thing ever. My heart is just so happy for her after having such heartache. I told her we will be happy to puppysit ANY TIME she's in town!


:rockon:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Some names I found. Knowing that Kathy was looking for names with an Italian flair 
Benito
Ciro
Dino
Fico
Gino
Giorgio
Giulio
Guido
Leo
Marco
Mario
Marino
Matteo
Nico
Pietro
Primo
Rocco
Romeo
Sandro
Santo
Sergio
Stefano
Tino
Vito


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> Some names I found. Knowing that Kathy was looking for names with an Italian flair
> Benito
> Ciro
> Dino
> ...


Thanks for the list! She still has NO clue! We have talked about several of these on your list. There are so many cute ones! This morning I recommended "Louie" b/c of St. Louis Cathedral AND b/c she is from LOUSIANA- b/c of it's meaning to her!!! I kinda like it. It was easy to name Izzo b/c it's a little restaurant that we love as a family and we eat there once a week. Sometimes it's funny b/c I will post on my FB "eating Izzo's tonight" and I have had to clarify- NO NOT MY DOG! LOL!!!!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

oooohhhh.....I like the name Louie......she should consider that one. Thanks for the compliment on my daughters name. My oldest is Abigail, and Sadie is our youngest. Her full name is Sadie Katherine. We call her Sadie Kate. She is full of sass. My Grandmothers name was Katherine, we just liked Sadie. We are not going to have any more children either. 2 is enough for me They are barely 3 years apart and double trouble


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just want to add my congratulations to your mom! How adorable Mr. Whipple is! And it appears that he is very lucky too, to have found himself going to such a wonderful home. And lucky you, that you will get to babysit!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

hav2 said:


> oooohhhh.....I like the name Louie......she should consider that one. Thanks for the compliment on my daughters name. My oldest is Abigail, and Sadie is our youngest. Her full name is Sadie Katherine. We call her *Sadie Kate*. She is full of sass. My Grandmothers name was Katherine, we just liked Sadie. We are not going to have any more children either. 2 is enough for me They are barely 3 years apart and double trouble


OH MY GOODNESS! You are NEVER going to believe this but SADIE KATE is the EXACT name I had in my head. Sadie for dh's grandmother and "Kate" after my mom (her full name is Kathleen and goes by Kathy- I think Kate is a variation for Kathleen and when I told my mom she said when she was little she always wished she would have been called Kate- I NEVER KNEW THAT!) Your kids are just beautiful!!!!!! Thanks for sharing that picture!

BTW, I am rooting for LOUIE too!!!! St. Louis cathedral in new orleans, Louisiana and Louis Armstrong!!! Special meaning for my mom!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

You know what's also funny? I have an Izzy and you have an Izzo. :rockon:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

hav2 said:


> You know what's also funny? I have an Izzy and you have an Izzo. :rockon:


GREAT MINDS think ALIKE


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

OK I think mom should name Mr. Whipple- Peluito's Bayou Boy and call him Louie (for Louisiana) What do you think? Of course, she has to name her own puppy but that's just MY suggestion


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I ILTT it is so happy!after sadness.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Nicole. There are Mr. Whipple cards!  Here's the link, I'll be adding more...maybe your mom will order a set. 

I had the pleasure of playing with this softie, he is so sweet and mellow and just adorable. He was very easy to snuggle with and I'm sure will be a joy to your family.

Here are a few Mr. Whipple pics which I am using for my greeting card line promoting positive pet ownership-


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

DEFINITELY. I SECOND THAT.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Posh's Mom said:


> Nicole. There are Mr. Whipple cards!  Here's the link, I'll be adding more...maybe your mom will order a set.
> 
> I had the pleasure of playing with this softie, he is so sweet and mellow and just adorable. He was very easy to snuggle with and I'm sure will be a joy to your family.
> 
> Here are a few Mr. Whipple pics which I am using for my greeting card line promoting positive pet ownership-


AHHHH those are SO CUTE Amy! I will buy some!!!!!! My mom has said what a love he is! The crazy thing is she said that he already has a lot of little mannerisms that her Paco had. She keeps thinking to herself, Paco, are you in there??? She cant get over how much he is reminding her of him (not that she's comparing) I think he's a PERFECT fit!!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

LUV that 'stache. :eyebrows: Is your Mom going to join the forum so we can get our picture fix?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

And what's his name? Is he sticking with Mr Whipple??


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Ohhhhh Mr. Whipple....swoon....sigh....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

And don't forget, Nicole, Louisiana was named for King Louis too. I think Louie is perfect!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Posh's Mom said:


> Nicole. There are Mr. Whipple cards!  Here's the link, I'll be adding more...maybe your mom will order a set.
> 
> I had the pleasure of playing with this softie, he is so sweet and mellow and just adorable. He was very easy to snuggle with and I'm sure will be a joy to your family.
> 
> Here are a few Mr. Whipple pics which I am using for my greeting card line promoting positive pet ownership-


Amy these are absolutely ADORABLE! I saved them and emailed them to my mom! What kind of camera and lens do you use??? Just incredible and I am sure it helps having such cute subjects to shoot


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> And don't forget, Nicole, Louisiana was named for King Louis too. I think Louie is perfect!


Yep! I think she is sort of leaning to another name I suggested but I can't tell you guys yet! I want her to tell Arlene first then we can announce it!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Yep! I think she is sort of leaning to another name I suggested but I can't tell you guys yet! I want her to tell Arlene first then we can announce it!!!


BP, right? Lol


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> BP, right? Lol


Yeah, that's it! LMBO!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> Some names I found. Knowing that Kathy was looking for names with an Italian flair
> Benito
> Ciro
> Dino
> ...


I like Rocco. Probably because it is so similar to Roscoe 

I also really loooove Romeo. It was on my short list of names for Roscoe, but Tim thought it was "too girlie". Whatever that means.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

pro digital canons and canon lenses and cute models.  i am a wedding photographer/videographer by "day." www.thedigitalarthouse.com


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Posh's Mom said:


> pro digital canons and canon lenses and cute models.  i am a wedding photographer/videographer by "day." www.thedigitalarthouse.com


Ok so I LOVE Canon! I use a canon Rebel XT but would love to upgrade in the future. What lens were those pics taken with? I am dying for my 50mm 1.4 lens (would love the 1.2 but too much $$) I will check out your website!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

your mom might have already decided on a name, but having met him in person and going with the italian theme I offer up Pacchiarotto, maybe there is some way of shortening this...but he is a butterball of a lovey boy and I think this would suit him.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BP??? As in British Petroleum or best puppy?


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

pjewel said:


> BP??? As in British Petroleum or best puppy?


Kim had said in a previous post that if my mom wanted a timely name she should name him BP (just joking of course- not making light of the terrible situation) b/c with his little black mustache it looked as if he'd been drinking a bowl of water from the Gulf. From the reports from my mom, BP would stand for BEST PUPPY (in the world) She said he is a little angel and she couldn't be more pleased! Still, no name yet.... it may be a while.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

_
Louie Louie, oh no
We gotta go
Aye-yi-yi-yi
Louie Louie, oh baby
We gotta go
_

I vote for louie, louie!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to your Mother on that adorable puppy Mr.Whipple! I absolutely LOVE his markings! What a cutie patootie!!!


----------

